# Camoflauge Panel



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris made me do it.

http://bloggingpainters.com/2011/07/18/now-you-see-it-now-you-dont/


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmm..
I think the picture loaded wrong. I don't see anything.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Of course she did.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The blog or the camouflage?

Looks good


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rob,

I am glad you are learning how to say "yes dear". We all certainly did years ago  :thumbup:

But hey, it does look good.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks dam good Rob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you, the panel was fun, she made do the blog, that's all she talks about. I had to take a picture of myself wearing the my new whites! I bet she is going to make me do another one.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I bet too.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You messed up brother, should have messed the whole blog site up, made it crash. She would have never asked you to blog again. :no: but you didn't do that did you, :no: now you'll pay for it by blogging about every thing you do, don't come crying to us about it. Pinch those man boobs and blog about it like a man.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

yep, the oldest trick in the book, what ever they ask, do it like chit and you will not have to do it again EVER. I know its been years since I have done the dishes.

Pat


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks cool. 

Cooler to make your Woman happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good but I think the painted panel would of blended in just as well.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Thought you guys knew Chris better, screwing up just means i have to do it over and over.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

wouldnt be my first choice but does give the HO'ers another option.............like the craftsmanship though


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the wrought iron on the garage doors. Im about to build some shutters for my house and am trying to find wrought iron pieces like that. Any ideas?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I like the wrought iron on the garage doors. Im about to build some shutters for my house and am trying to find wrought iron pieces like that. Any ideas?


They are called strap hinges.
I made a set for my old garage door faux experiment.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

garage doors from HD come with those


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool thanks Bender. I'm going to build some board and baton shutters. Was going to use the wrought iron on it for deco. Dress them up a bit instead of just wood.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rob said:


> Thought you guys knew Chris better, screwing up just means i have to do it over and over.


Ah, she must have heard me tell my son, "Screwing up is just another opportunity to do it right"


----------

